# The irritating Rick James



## Buttercup (Aug 16, 2005)

Thayan Menace, if you are reading this, could you *please* drop the Rick James schtick?  It has gotten old very quickly.  It's especially annoying when you post nothing of substance, just stick in a picture.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 16, 2005)

Hear hear!


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 16, 2005)

He's holding Rick James' _schtick_? That's way too much information. 

Sorry


----------



## Orius (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll third this.  Pictures are funny, but not when they're overused to make the same point 3 or 4 times.


----------



## arwink (Aug 17, 2005)

Fourthed.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2005)

As long as we are voting...fifth


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 17, 2005)

I think that the schtick is getting a bit old.  I thought it was amusing the first couple of times, but  a gimmick can get old pretty fast.

No offense meant, Thayan Menace.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 17, 2005)

Hhhmm, let's see... I think that makes me the seventh!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 17, 2005)

Eighth!

Thayan Menace used to have interesting things to say, and I'll admit that the whole Rick James thing was not badly received at first, but it has already become far too much of a mediocre thing.

If I'm forced to make Tayan Menace the first member on my ignore list, I'll be sad when I miss hir valuable contributions.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 17, 2005)

I have contacted Thayan Menace to discuss this via email.


----------



## thalmin (Aug 17, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Eighth!
> 
> Thayan Menace used to have interesting things to say, and I'll admit that the whole Rick James thing was not badly received at first, but it has already become far too much of a mediocre thing.
> 
> If I'm forced to make Tayan Menace the first member on my ignore list, I'll be sad when I miss hir valuable contributions.



For the first time I see the value of "Ignore". I thought I would never use this feature.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 17, 2005)

The Thayan Menace is a hell of a drug.


----------



## francisca (Aug 17, 2005)

IgnoreList++


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*The Thayan Menace Concedes*

Believe it or not, I too have tired of the Rick James routine.

Therefore, I agree to cease and desist with the Rick James photographs ... except for the ones in my special thread.

I hope this meets everyone's approval.

Have a nice day.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mad Props to My Homie in Davis ....*



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> The Thayan Menace is a hell of a drug.



True.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 17, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Therefore, I agree to cease and desist with the Rick James photographs




Thanks TM, I appreciate your public-spirited attitude.

Cheers


----------



## Belen (Aug 18, 2005)

Who's Rick James?  <ducks>


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 19, 2005)

Good. I'm glad to hear that. I've grown sick of it as well....  :\


----------



## Berandor (Aug 19, 2005)

Does that mean I can take TM off of my ignore list again?

Is it safe?


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

Can the thread simply be closed?  It should have been closed for many a reason already, but the newest images are not appropriate.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2504128#post2504128


----------



## BSF (Aug 19, 2005)

Berandor,
I doubt it.  I think I am going to try out that feature myself.  I always thought I could get along with pretty much any EN Worlder.  Lately, I have re-evaluated that position.


----------



## msd (Aug 19, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Berandor,
> I doubt it.  I think I am going to try out that feature myself.  I always thought I could get along with pretty much any EN Worlder.  Lately, I have re-evaluated that position.




Ditto.

Overdoing a shtick to the point where it is totally tired and annoying is a hell of a drug... :\


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 19, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Can the thread simply be closed? It should have been closed for many a reason already, but the newest images are not appropriate.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2504128#post2504128




I second that. I find the premise offensive and repugnant. Shouldn't this board be above mocking the dead and belittling D20 publishing companies?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 20, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I second that. I find the premise offensive and repugnant. Shouldn't this board be above mocking the dead and belittling D20 publishing companies?



 I thought that was what this board *was* about.  ~innocent look~


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 20, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I thought that was what this board *was* about. ~innocent look~




No, that's a different board, fellow refugee!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 20, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> No, that's a different board, fellow refugee!



 No, I'm 100% sure this board is about mocking and belittling.

-- Lying through her teeth Spikey


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 20, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> No, I'm 100% sure this board is about mocking and belittling.
> 
> -- Lying through her teeth Spikey




Percentages! Busted!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 20, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Percentages! Busted!



 Yay!  I won at the internet!

What's my prize?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 20, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yay!  I won at the internet!
> 
> What's my prize?



 Post count extension spam.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 20, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Post count extension spam.



 All right, baby!  I'll be sure to share with you.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 20, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yay! I won at the internet!
> 
> What's my prize?




A little red dot?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 21, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Post count extension spam.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Mocking the Dead?*



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I second that. I find the premise offensive and repugnant. Shouldn't this board be above mocking the dead ... ?



That's an interesting attitude for someone who actually worked on d20 Apocalypse.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 22, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> A little red dot?



 It'd go nicely with all my little green dots.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 22, 2005)

OK. It's Monday. Time for new ideas, new outlooks on life. Time for no more Rick James threads, God help us.

In the spirit of optimism, I'm going to close this thread, as well as the originating thread. Please feel free to continue making use of our off-topic forums when discussing drug suicides of one-hit-wonders, but for the love of Moradin, can we lay off this particular one? Much obliged!


----------

